# Please beware of this website www.thepaws.com



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I placed an order a week ago because the prices were great, then decided to check out their facebook page and was horrified to say the least, there are hundreds of complaints of people who placed orders and either never received them, received them several months later, or only received partial orders. 
When you try to email or call the company, nobody picks up or calls back even after leaving several messages. My order is still being processed, but I have my doubts that I'll ever get it. From some research it looks like the website is run by one person, a guy named William. It doesent look like he even has the items in stock and it takes forever for him to process any order. Regardless, the whole thing is extremely fishy. 

Here is the website:

The Paws - Great Products for Your Dog at Everday Low Prices

Heres their facebook page:

The Paws - Wall | Facebook

Heres another website with complaints, they also have several on BBB. 
The Paws Reviews - thepaws.com Ratings at ResellerRatings


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​I hope you get your order. That sucks.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope you get your order =/


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I placed an order a week ago because the prices were great, then decided to check out their facebook page and was horrified to say the least, there are hundreds of complaints of people who placed orders and either never received them, received them several months later, or only received partial orders.
> When you try to email or call the company, nobody picks up or calls back even after leaving several messages. My order is still being processed, but I have my doubts that I'll ever get it. From some research it looks like the website is run by one person, a guy named William. It doesent look like he even has the items in stock and it takes forever for him to process any order. Regardless, the whole thing is extremely fishy.
> 
> Here is the website:
> ...


Contact them via whatever email you have for them & advise them that if they do not respond to your inquiries within XX days, that you will be contacting the credit card company to have the transaction canceled. Then follow through.

This is especially important if you have already been billed.

Bonne chance,


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

that sucks :frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm not too stressed out about it since it was only $10, but thought I'd warn others. He also has an amazon store.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. What a crook! Hope you get your order!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I'm not too stressed out about it since it was only $10, but thought I'd warn others. He also has an amazon store.


Ten dollars is ten dollars these days. I would take sub's advice, and give them a time limit or it will be cancelled. Even if it's not the money issue, its the point of it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

if he gets 100 orders he doesn't fill and they are all $10 or less and no one complains, he could make $10,000 for nothing.

It's really easy to challenge a charge on either PayPal or a credit card. Especially with PayPal, you usually get a quick response because the seller has their account frozen and they can't accept any more money from people until you drop your compaint.

It's amazing how people who couldn't be bothered with you can't get to the computer fast enough to whine to you about all their problems when they have to stop scamming people to get you to drop your complaint.ir


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont understand that either, when you look at the facebook page at the beginning he at least makes an effort to reply and mend few things, but then all correspondence stops. I'm going to wait little longer and if theres no change, I'll get a refund and probably report him to BBB (not that its going to make much difference).


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I dont understand that either, when you look at the facebook page at the beginning he at least makes an effort to reply and mend few things, but then all correspondence stops. I'm going to wait little longer and if theres no change, I'll get a refund and probably report him to BBB (not that its going to make much difference).


BBB is a joke. It's a completely voluntary organization that you pay dues to join. They have no power to do anything to a member who misbehaves other than cancel his membership.

However, if that company/person were using eBay or Amazon to flog their wares, then THOSE entities have a little more power (as in banning them from their sites). Impacting a vendor's wallet has more effect than complaining to a an impotent body like the BBB.

JMHO,


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never much ascribed to reporting anyone to BBB either. We have Angie's List in our area - it's a subscription service but we subscribed when we were using alot of contractors. Of course, it's probably not too useful for someone selling from a website, it's more for services.

i know way too many people who won't flag bad ebay sellers because they are afraid of getting a bad feedback themselves. And sellers won't give feedback until they get a good one first. I think that system has turned into a raging joke.

I have complained to paypal very successfully, and try to buy everything using them simply for the reason I can get someone's account blocked if they don't send me what I order. And they can't collect any more money until they make me happy.

i never buy anything from ebay any more. So many of those people are just thieves and liars it's not worth it. They also write ads that would make dog food companies proud.


----------

